# JD 2350 fuel prob



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Hope someone can help. My 2350 diesel tractor leeks fuel into the oil pan when setting. Seems to be worse with a full tank (20gal or more) then only 5gal. Also when I realse the pressure to fuel tanks by loosening the filler cap the leek is not so fast. It's a pain having to siphon out the fuel after every use or face changing the oil the next day. Hope there is an easy remedy? Rancher in Fairbanks-AK


----------

